# 13 Hidden Ways To Know If Your Partner Is Cheating (Article)



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

interesting, but nothing too new...all seem to boil down to "look for changes" in your spouse's behavior

13 Hidden Ways To Know If Your Partner Is Cheating


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good afternoon Reidwright
Those of course could also be innocent - or at least not related to an affair. 

I don't think there is any sure way to tell and you can twist yourself into knots looking for "clues".


----------



## DoveEnigma13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Those are a lot of things that a person can be doing, just part of their personality.

If it's an abrupt change, then it could very well be. I think those are things nobody ever notices, but they add up in the subconscious and give people that "gut feeling". You don't overtly recognize that's something's off, but you feel there's something wrong.


----------

